# My dio so far



## 70_442 (Feb 25, 2007)

It's got a long way to go, but I thought I'd show what I have so far.


----------



## bear (Aug 16, 2007)

just add people :wave: 

looks good so far keep at it


----------



## 70_442 (Feb 25, 2007)

I've been looking HARD for 1/64 people, but it's not easy to find them, but when I do, they will be there.


----------



## bear (Aug 16, 2007)

yes they are a little hard to find 
a little expensive 
my wife uses 1/87 scale people 
because 1/64 scale wont fit in most of the cars 
easy to find. plus cheaper
but then she dont care about correct scale l.o.l.
she uses 1/87 scale buildings 
this might give you an idea 
a lot depends on the camera angle 
you can get away with 1/87 scale 
with 1/64 scale cars 
not trying to steal your thread 
just a suggestion










:wave:


----------



## 70_442 (Feb 25, 2007)

Any help is appreciated bear. Would you mind telling me where she gets her people?
By the way, GREAT looking setup.


----------



## bear (Aug 16, 2007)

in your area london is your best bet 
any hobby shop that sells model railroad stock 
you can get people maybe even 1/64 scale 
you can also find the artificial grass 
and other ground cover 
a model railroad show is a good place to pickup buildings 
and people 
woodstock has one every now and then 
not sure if they still have one in london 
any questions any time just ask 
for example if you need small bushes just use burrs and paint them green 
if you have a dog or cat just send them out in a field they will find them l.o.l.
you want to see a few pictures of different scene s just ask 
have country side... city... auto wreckers well you get the idea l.o.l.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

70_442 said:


> It's got a long way to go, but I thought I'd show what I have so far.


 70 442 what scale cars are those ? That dio is looking great. At my local hobbystore (HOBBYTOWN) In the Railroad section, there is a large scale McDonalds restaraunt that looks great .


----------



## 70_442 (Feb 25, 2007)

The cars are 1/64, and I tried to make everything to that scale.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

They look great!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great lookin Muscle. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

here is a 1/64th diorama for you all to look over.. Mark the owner lives in Wisconsin.. if you are interested he is also a dealer for 1/64th diecast trucks. 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/MARKSTOYBOX/ Tell him Chris Johnson sent ya!


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Excllent looking dio...alot of detail for the eye to look at...


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Lookin' Fantastic Terry !!!*


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

* I've been a member of Mark's yahoo group for several years... Great stuff on there... I got alot of my dios on there too !!!*

http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/MARKSTOYBOX/photos/browse/b704


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

nice! This could be in diecast


----------

